# Valencia



## rubydcapt (Jun 6, 2018)

Thinking about moving to Valencia. Anyone know of an American expat place to visit?


----------



## pendejo1 (Jun 21, 2018)

I was in Valencia twice last year. The way I came across Americans (the few in Valencia) is to was to go to an Internations event.


----------



## rubydcapt (Jun 6, 2018)

What is an Internations event?


----------

